# New here! Meow!



## ColinS (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello all, I'm new here and I wanted to drop in to say "Meow"

Earlier this year we lost our beloved Somali Bart to cancer, but in May we got a beautiful new Somali kitten in the household to help the healing.

This is Chloe:

















In June, direct from Australia, we received Jack

















These two are so energetic! After living with one cat for 15 years, it was hard to recall when he used to run around like crazy.

I just posted a video of Bart in the Bridge forum and as you can see, he'd not exactly running all over the place!
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=36712


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!  

Lovely kitties! :2kitties


----------



## OrangeJulius (Aug 23, 2006)

*welcome*

Welcome, gorgeous kitttens!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cute furbabies you have there. Welcome to all of you guys


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello Colin and welcome, from the jellicle tribe.

:lol: is Chloe sleeping in......an ASH TRAY :lol: That is SOOOO cute :heart


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome cute kitties


----------



## ColinS (Nov 8, 2006)

MikePageKY said:


> Hello Colin and welcome, from the jellicle tribe.
> 
> :lol: is Chloe sleeping in......an ASH TRAY :lol: That is SOOOO cute :heart


Thanks for the welcome everyone!

Chloe says," That's not an ashtray, just a small bowl"


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! That is the funniest picture! :lol: :lol:


----------

